# What's occuring?



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Tommy, hope all is well. You prolly don't 'member me(skinny,English accent) but I came to one of your casting lessons down at Virginia Beach area in the spring, throwing a sort of pendulem cast. I seem to have lost the video you took due to computer probs. Any hope in heck of you e-mailing it to me? Drum times getting close...
Thanks, Darren
e-mail= [email protected]


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Darren,

Check email.

Tommy


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Well, I think I sent it, but if you could confirm, then I'll really know. Much appreciate the quick help, Darren


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Got it.

Tommy


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Done Job, thanks.


----------

